# Vodafone All-incl.- Paket mit DSL 16000= taugt das Was und lohnt sich der Wechsel ?



## Raeven (19. Januar 2010)

Habe mir ein Angebot bei Vodafone machen lassen , da mein Vertrag bei den "Telekomikern " bald ausläuft. 
*Aktion bis 31.01.2010*



*Jetzt wechseln oder neu einsteigen!*
*Sichern Sie sich Ihre Aktionsvorteile:*
*120,– € Wechselprämie* 
(12 x 10,– € mtl.) 
*+ 50,– € Startguthaben* (wenn Sie online oder telefonisch bestellen)
*DSL 16.000 inklusive!6*
*120,– €6 zusätzlich sparen:* 
24 Monate 5,– € mtl.

*WLAN-Modem inklusive1* [URL]http://dslshop.vodafone.de/eshop/consumer/97441521/0/0/img/shared/icons/gen-icon-info.png[/URL] 
(0,– € statt 199,95 €)

*Bereitstellungspreis nur 9,95 €* 
(statt 99,95 €)
0,– €8
*Kostenloser Installationsservice8* [URL]http://dslshop.vodafone.de/eshop/consumer/97441521/0/0/img/shared/icons/gen-icon-info.png[/URL]
DSL Modem "DSL-EasyBox 802" gratis.
Habe beim Verfügbarkeitscheck sowohl bei der Telekom als auch bei Vodafone die Aussage DSL 16000 verfügbar.
Laut dem Test mit HFO DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck:
Ihre maxximale Bandbreite beträgt 13000 kbit/s! Mit HFO DSLmaxx können Sie Ihre bisherige DSL-Verbindung jetzt noch schneller machen!

*Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Angebot und wird die Geschwindigkeit wirklich ankommen? Habe jetzt DSL 6000 von der Telekom und beim Speedtest immer 5400 - 5600 kb/s.*


----------



## amdintel (20. Januar 2010)

Vodafone die Aussage DSL 16000 
so die  Theory  und das Werbe Versprechen 
im klein gedruckten lesen wir dann :
bis zu  DSL 16000 heißt  also nicht das 
du DSL 16000 Geschw. überhaupt bekommst .
Und damit du nicht gleich wieder weg rennt bis du erst mal an einem 2 Jahres Vertrag geknebelt .


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2010)

Schau mal hier: Privatkunden

Vielleicht hilft es.


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Vodafone die Aussage DSL 16000
> so die  Theory  und das Werbe Versprechen
> im klein gedruckten lesen wir dann :
> bis zu  DSL 16000 heißt  also nicht das
> ...



Hast du ne bessere Idee? Mit Umts für teures Geld rumschleichen? Na danke.

Ich habe Acror aka Vodafone und bin damit an sich zufrieden, aber es gibt auch genug die es nicht sind.

An sich kannst du nehmen wen du willst, weil Verbrecher sinds alle.

so far


----------



## Raeven (20. Januar 2010)

sicher ist immer mit dem " bis zu ...... " in den Verträgen zu rechnen. Aber beim Speedtest (speed.io etc. ) den ich jetzt habe DSL 6000 Anzeige = 5400 bis 5600, und dem *Test mit HFO DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck:*
*Ihre maxximale Bandbreite beträgt 13000 kbit/s!.* würde ich sagen das mit den möglichen DSL 16000 ( wenn 13000 laufen ) ich doch ganz zufrieden sein könnte. Der Preis nach Abzug aller Vergünstigungen beträgt etwa 23,- € monatlich. Im Vergleich kostet mich mein jetziger DSL 6000 Anschluß bei der Telekom 39,95 €/ monatlich und mit DSL 16000 wären es etwa 45,- € . VDSL ist bei mir in der Umgebung nicht verfügbar auch bei Kabel Deutschland heist es immer nur " nicht ausgebaut ".

Kennt jemand noch einen anderen Aussagekräftigen Test um die Leitungsstärke zu messen ??


----------



## Maggats (20. Januar 2010)

Raeven schrieb:


> sicher ist immer mit dem " bis zu ...... " in den Verträgen zu rechnen. Aber beim Speedtest (speed.io etc. ) den ich jetzt habe DSL 6000 Anzeige = 5400 bis 5600, und dem *Test mit HFO DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck:*
> *Ihre maxximale Bandbreite beträgt 13000 kbit/s!.* würde ich sagen das mit den möglichen DSL 16000 ( wenn 13000 laufen ) ich doch ganz zufrieden sein könnte. Der Preis nach Abzug aller Vergünstigungen beträgt etwa 23,- € monatlich. Im Vergleich kostet mich mein jetziger DSL 6000 Anschluß bei der Telekom 39,95 €/ monatlich und mit DSL 16000 wären es etwa 45,- € . VDSL ist bei mir in der Umgebung nicht verfügbar auch bei Kabel Deutschland heist es immer nur " nicht ausgebaut ".
> 
> Kennt jemand noch einen anderen Aussagekräftigen Test um die Leitungsstärke zu messen ??




einen aussagekräftigen test gibt es leider nicht. davon abgesehen hast du doch nichts zu verlieren. selbst wenn bei dir nur maximal dsl 6000 verfügbar ist, sparst du bei vodafone. alternativ kannst du dich nach internet über kabel umsehen.


----------



## K3n$! (20. Januar 2010)

Was sagt denn die Telekom bei ihrem Verfügbarkeitscheck ?

Ich finde, der ist meistens noch am zuverlässigsten, solange man nicht auf Provider umsteigt, die eigene Leitungen nutzen in dem jeweilige Gebiet.

Wenn T-Com sagt: 16MBit/s sind verfügbar, wirst du sie sicherlich auch bekommen


----------



## Ulquiorra (23. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann nicht klagen, war 2 Jahre lang bei der T-com, da ich nen Dämpfungswert von 20 DB hatte bekam ich nur nen Fallback auf 3000 da die DTAG erst unter 18 DB 6000 schaltet. Habe dann nach 2 Jahren zu Vodafone gewechselt war im Oktober 09 und habe jetzt ne 6000er Bandbreite und im schnitt kommen 6,9-7 Mbit an. Das Problem ist halt einfach die Technik, da heute alle Provider mit NGN schalten bis auf die T-com und die sind dabei das auch umzustellen, können halt bis zu 99 Kunden auf eine Leitung drauf. Nun woher soll der arme Tropf im Vodafone Shop wissen oder auch bei den anderen Anbietern wie ausgelastet die Leitung bei dir ist und deswegen steht bei jedem Anbieter bis zu XXXXX.

Das ist wie bei den Kabelanbietern 32k versprechen, hat man dann auch die ersten Wochen und plötzlich wird es immer weniger.

Greetz Ulquiorra


----------



## A3000T (23. Januar 2010)

Ich würde eher zu Kabel Deutschland (im weiteren Text KD) raten. Oder zu deinem Kabelversorger, wer das auch sein mag. Das ich dort im technischen Support arbeitete hat damit nix zu tun.  Wie dem auch sei, DSL Anbieter haben leider (soweit ich weiß) äußerst selten eine zugesicherte Bandbreite, was bei Alice dazu führte dass ich für eine 16000er bezahlte, aber nur ne 5500er Leitung zur Verfügung hatte. KD sichert dir in jedem Fall 80% zu. Werden diese nicht eingehalten ist es ein Fall für den Support. 

Leider läuft das Telefon bei KD, wie bei inzwischen fast allen Anbietern nur über VoIP, was bedeutet, wenn dir die Leitung zusammenbricht, dann kannst du auch nicht mehr telefonieren und die ohnehin nicht gerade preiswerte Hotline über Handy oder gar Telefonzelle anzurufen wird dann extrem teuer, da man meist zehn bis fünfzehn Minuten in der Warteschleife hängt. Ich bin derzeit bei Vodafone und hing dort dreißig Minuten, aber wenigstens war die Servicenummer kostenlos. Trotzdem nicht spaßig, wenn der Handyakku runter ist und man bei -8°C an der Telefonzelle steht. 

Der Vorteil bei Kabel (nicht Kabel Deutschland, die Kabeltechnik im Allgemeinen), dass der Installationsaufwand sehr gering bis gar nicht vorhanden ist. Lediglich, wenn du über WLAN reingehst musst du noch den WPA Schlüssel eingeben. 

Bei DSL nehmen sich die Anbieter nicht mehr viel, wenn es um das Angebot geht. Der eine bietet hier ein bisserl mehr, der andere da. Und da die Leitungen eh alle von der Telekom sind, gibt es da auch keine Unterschiede. 

Ich selbst bin derzeit bei Vodafone/Arcor (bei mir liegt kein Kabel, was dank SAT einige Vorteile hat ) und das mit ner wahnwitzigen 1000er Leitung. Tja, shit happens.


----------



## Ulquiorra (23. Januar 2010)

Wenn ihr kein Voip haben wollt, geht hin und sagt Ihr arbeitet von Zuhause aus mit einem VPN-Tunnel das geht über Viop nicht, da muss wieder ISDN-DSL her


----------



## A3000T (23. Januar 2010)

Na ja, für ISDN zahlste aber nochmal ordentlich drauf, oder hat sich das in den letzten Jahren arg geändert. Hatte jahrelang nur Handy und kein Festnetz, kenn mich da nicht mehr so aus, bei den DSL Anbietern.


----------



## Ulquiorra (23. Januar 2010)

Da is absolut kein Unterschied, ich denke mal unter ISDN meinst du 3-10 Rufnummern mit 3er Konferenz, Anklopfen usw. Ich meine jetzt die Anschlussart NGN (Voip) = 1 Leitung mit 1 Port. ISDN/DSL = 2 Leitungen mit 2 Ports einen für die Sprache einen für das DSL. Kostet beides gleichviel für dich, aber nicht für den Provider *G*. Würde im übrigen auch dein Problem lösen was ich gelesen habe mit den Zugangsdaten von Vodafone wenn du nicht mehr die 402er nutzen möchtest. Weil den ISDN/DSLer kann man auch manuell konfigurieren und da dürfen Sie die Zugangsdaten raus geben auch für Fremdgeräte, beim NGNer machen Sies nicht weil sie dann die Funktion des Notrufes nicht mehr garantieren können. Brauchst nur nen Grund für nen Technologiewechsel und da gibts nur 3. 1. du arbeitest jetzt über nen VPN Tunnel von Zuhause aus, 2. du nutzt eine Alarmanlage oder 3. du Nutzt ein Kartenlesegerät für Homebanking (wobei letzteres auch bald für NGN geht).

Grüße Ulquiorra


----------



## amdintel (23. Januar 2010)

wo zu braut man ISDN Privat ? ISDN braucht man nur,
wenn man eine Firma hat und mehrere Telefon Nummer braucht,
damit nicht immer Besetzt ist, wenn die Kunden anrufen .
ISDN ist also Unsinn und raus geschmissenes Geld..
wenn natürlich so wie bei uns kein DSL möglich ist und die Anbieter kommen dann mit der Masche ISDSN ist man mit einem UMTS/HSDPA Zugang besser bedient als mit langsamen ISDN ....so fern UMTS/HSDPA zur Verfügung steht im Wohngebiet ?


----------



## A3000T (23. Januar 2010)

> wo zu braut man ISDN Privat ? ISDN braucht man nur,
> wenn man eine Firma hat und mehrere Telefon Nummer braucht,
> damit nicht immer Besetzt ist, wenn die Kunden anrufen .


Äh... ISDN kann noch ein paar Sachen mehr.


----------



## amdintel (23. Januar 2010)

und wo zu braucht man das wenn das Handy  billiger ist als ein  Festnetz  Anschluss ?
8 bis 9 Cent in alle Handy Netze Discounter ,
0.0 € Grundgebühr Tarife 24 rund um die Uhr, da kuck mal was du mit deinem Festnetz Anschluss/ISDN dafür bezahlst .
Fakt ist auch das heute sehr viele nicht mehr einen Festnetz Anschluss haben sondern nur über Handy erreichbar sind , ich habe meinen teuren Analog Festnetz Anschluss auch gekündigt, 17.60 € im Monat an Grundgebühr ohne überhaupt telefoniert zu haben war mir zu teuer , nennt sich bei viele DSL Providern DSL Solo.
Eigentlich  braucht man heute doch nur eine PC DSL Anbindung an das Internet mit DSL Flat  mehr nicht, u.a wird ja heute auch gern der Festnetz Anschluss als Werbe Empfangs Station  missbraucht und dafür eine Grundgebühr zahlen ist einfach nicht mehr einzusehen .


----------



## A3000T (23. Januar 2010)

Ich sagte ja nicht das man es braucht. Steht das irgendwo? Siehste. :p Ich wollte damit völlig wertfrei auf die Tatsache hinweisen, das Firmen nicht nur ISDN verwenden, weil du da mehr Leitungen hast.


----------



## Ulquiorra (23. Januar 2010)

Nochmal ganz langsam ^^ ISDN+DSL (Die Technologie der Schaltung) hat rein gar nichts mit ISDN + 3-10 Rufnummern zu tun. Das gibts auch im Basisanschluss mit 1er Rufnummer und kostet dich genausoviel wie NGN (Voip) mit 1 Rufnummer es bedeutet ledeglich das du 1 seperaten Sprachkanal hast da gibts Preislich gesehen null unterschied. Ich persönlich habe auch von Vodafone ISDN+DSL (mit 1er Rufnummer) und zahle trotzdem nur 19,95€. Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand, wenn bei Viop n Leitungsausfall ist, geht DSL+Telefon nicht. Bei der oben genannten Technologie kommt das eher selten vor das beides nicht geht da du ja 2 seperate Ports hast und der 2. Große Vorteil bei NGN müssen alle Anbieter Interleaving drauf knallen, damit die Telefonqualität ok ist und es nicht zu Verbindungsabbrüchen kommt somit geht kein Fastpath mit ner 6000er bei der anderen Variante schon *G*.

Greets 
Ulquiorra


----------



## Raeven (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe den Vertrag jetzt abgeschlossen und mir schriftlich bestätigen lassen. Dsl Wlan- Modem 802 gratis +16000 DSL.

Wie ist das bei Vodafon mit Fastpath ???
Bei der Telekom hab ich Fastpath abschalten lassen damit der Ping kleiner ist. Es ist beim online zocken auf jeden Fall zu merken.


----------



## K3n$! (27. Januar 2010)

Bei 16000 sollte das schon mit drin sein und zudem hast du es schalten lassen (Interleaving abschalten)


----------

